# Call to kill police on New Year's Eve



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Israel has it's Hamas and we have our Black Panthers. The black community is also well on it's way to becoming our Palestinians. Some politicians better step up to the line and call for calm. I'm not holding my breath waiting for Obama, but are there no black politicians that other blacks respect?



> NYPD Investigates Threats to Kill Officers on New Year's Eve, Sources Say
> 
> By Murray Weiss on December 31, 2014 7:26am
> 
> ...


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Obama ISN'T black. He is just the closest thing they can hang their hat on. If he was anything but president his true heritage would cause him mixed support in the black community.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

The powers that be should come down HARD on this kind of threat! If I made an on line threat to kill OBAMA the Secret Service or some entity would be knocking on my door milliseconds after I hit the post button! 
We should get rid of all these prison sentences for little stuff like possession of pot for personal use, etc. and make room for A holes like these guys and set some examples. I dunno if it would work or not, but probably wouldn't do any harm. Possibly just drive threats and stuff underground. The threat of prison or even death penalty doesn't seem to be much of a deterrent these days. People growing up in slums and ghettos don't have anything to live for anyway. Like the refugee camps of the Middle East. Easy to recruitsuicide bombers or local American born and raised locally produced killers in such places. 
I read yesterday where numbers of murdered police officers went up about 50% last year. The only sort of bright side to this is that it is that the overall numbers are still quite a bit lower than a number of years ago. 
Still, we all should thoroughly support our police officers, yet try to help the good officers weed out the occasional bad guy, just like most professional organizations do!


----------

